# Full Grown Sulcata Indoor enclosure?



## connoboarder (Mar 24, 2012)

I was wondering how to house a full grown sulcata in the winter months when three feet of snow covers the ground. I have a long time to save up so i can go pretty expensive. In the house we have by the time my sulcata is full grown we would have 1 vacant room so i hoped i could use that. Any suggestions would be GREAT.


----------



## jaizei (Mar 25, 2012)

How long does the snow last? 

Personally, I think a heated shed would be a much better option than a room in the house. But there are some that house their sulcatas indoors.


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 25, 2012)

Heated shed gets my vote too. He'll drive you crazy in the house.


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Mar 25, 2012)

The heated shed is the best from my experience,we didn't get any snow this year but Walker is much happier outside than in the garage where he used to spend time in really nasty weather.I have a 9x16 ft area for him if needed and he hates it. I am going to do some kind of awning or something over his door so if we do get heavy snow he will still be able to come out even if I haven't cleaned him an area, that was one concern I had last winter, him being snowed in for a while. Len


----------



## nicoleandrocky (Mar 25, 2012)

emysemys said:


> Heated shed gets my vote too. He'll drive you crazy in the house.




Big sulcata in the house is not the best idea.. but give it a try if you want. and if it doesn't work get a heated shed


----------



## yagyujubei (Mar 25, 2012)

It looks to me that the "normal" lows in your area are below freezing for 5 months of the year. If you decide on the "heated shed" route, that seems so popular, it will be costly to do. Figure a well insulated shed, walls, floor, ceiling. You might need a small furnace to adequatly heat it. It's colder here, but I have had heated bldgs, in the winter (8x10), well insulated, that cost a fortune to warm. ($100-200 monthly)Also, be prepared to shovel a good path to the bldg, and keep it clear.You will also need to monitor the temperatures from your house in case the power out there fails.A bldg like that can cool very much without power on a windy winter night.


----------



## Laura (Mar 25, 2012)

More like a Barn with heat will be needed.. Its not fair to keep an animal cooped up like that for 5 months of the year, when it needs to be roaming and excersising.. 
Good luck and let us know what you decide.. 
look up Loafing Sheds for design ideas.. there is an outdoor covered area and a shed attached.


----------



## connoboarder (Mar 26, 2012)

http://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a22/csweetr/IMG_0710.jpg
This Shed type thing looks promising. What do you think?


----------

